# Tips for cooking rice in microwave



## shagufta (Sep 8, 2007)

Purchase minute rice. Put equal parts of rice and water in a glass casserole or dish (with lid). One cup of rice and one cup of water feeds two people. Multiply recipe for additional servings. Stir and cover. Microwave on HIGH for 5 minutes. Remove from microwave. Stir. Replace cover. Let stand for 3-5 minutes before serving.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

If I am not mistaken:
1. add some butter & salt
2. best to do stock(chicken, beef or veg.) instead of water.(better flavour)
3. after you take it out of the micro. let it sit-then fluff w/ a fork.
Just trying to be helpful.
canadiangirl


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

You can do it with raw rice too. I like it better than minute rice.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

cool! will try that next time. 
Thanks!
canadiangirl


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

AndyG: would it be the same procedure wih real rice? I'm with you - not a big fan of minute rice!

Thanks!

-Mary


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

For regular rice in the microwave, use the same proportion of rice and water as in stove top cooking. Microwave on high 'til boiling (careful not to overflow it), then on a low setting 'til done.

It's really just like stove top but for the heat source.


----------



## swiss cheese (Jun 28, 2007)

Please please please do not microwave rice or use minute rice!!!!

Nothing against the products but I hate to see rice butchered! I grew up in Asia and rice is always steamed. Its only when I travel to the states or in the UK where I find that rice is sometimes boiled. At least try giving it a steam and then judge the difference. Guess its what you are used to.

Steaming is pretty simple:

First wash the rice buy adding water and swirling the rice around and drain the water leaving the damp rice behind (not sure this is essential but I've seen my mother and grandmother do it so I'm not arguing!) Wash it at least 3 times

For quantity of rice add 1.5 volume of water: so for 1 cup rice and 1.5 cups water

Cover and put on a low heat for approx 10 minutes, then turn off heat. Let it sit for about 5 minutes. It should be done, in essence after 10 minutes the water should have boiled off leaving you with steamed rice after another 5 minutes.

Keep an eye on the pot as if it is too hot it will boil over

HTH


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

I like Jasmin rice from Thailand . It is very aromatic . When cooking rice in MW, you should soak the rice at least 30 minutes before cooking . Use a deep casserol so that the rice won't boil over .

Normally, I use the rice cooker for large quantity .


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Swiss, where I grew up rice was a part of every meal. I am very picky about rice. And I say microwaved is fine, though minute rice is not


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

I agree with you. I cooked rice in MW only when I need just one cup and quick . Most older American women I knew use minute rice as they are not familiar with regular rice.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have a dirty guilty pleasure, 
Minute rice with marinara sauce and chicken cutlets.
once a year I have to have minute rice. 
but here is the crazy thing, minute rice is rough and the sauce clings and even is absorbed while regular long grian rice is smooth........


Rice in the Microwave:

1 part rice
2 parts boiling water
salt and butter to taste
or 
use boiling stock

place in a covered ceramic container (i like corningware)
5 minutes on high
10 minutes on level 3 or low

let stand a few minutes and 
done. :roll:

I have found it the most consistant way to make rice for my family. 
at work, i just put it in the oven covered till it's done.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

m brown;192554 said:


> rice is rough and the sauce clings and even is absorbed while regular long grian rice is smooth........quote]
> 
> as with pasta textures, nice


----------



## kim kim (Apr 30, 2013)

Use the ten MIN rice then add butter and salt


----------



## qwertyalone7lam (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, folks, I just have to share something I discovered last year. I don't have the patience to cook individual servings of grits, oatmeal, and rice, so I prefer to put the dish in the microwave and return when the dish is ready to eat. No rinsing, soaking, babysitting, stirring, etc. The secret I have discovered that prevents boilover is a tall container with straight (not tapered) sides that also fits into the microwave (measure your microwave's internal height using a tape measure).

The tool I use is a 2000-mL glass or plastic beaker. Just google 2000 mL beaker, and you should be able to find a glass one for ~$15 or a plastic one for ~$5. I prefer glass because cleanup is so easy. Please enjoy and share my recipes below, and if you have tips for me, I'd love to hear them!

Notes: Butter, salt, and sugar are optional, as I don't have boilover whether I add them or not. My microwave is an 1100 Watt microwave with an internal height of 9 inches from the turntable to the roof of the microwave. These recipes can be scaled up for use in large microwaveable bowls with tall sides and at least a 6 quart capacity.

Oatmeal (quick, traditional, gluten-free, etc.): 2/3 cup oatmeal, 1 and 1/3 cup water, 1 Tbs sugar, 1 pat of butter, 1 dash of salt, and microwave for 5 minutes at full power.

Quick grits: 1/4 cup quick five-minute grits, 1 and 1/4 cup water, and microwave for 5 minutes at full power.

Traditional grits: 1/4 cup traditional grits, 1 and 1/2 cup water, and microwave for 6 minutes and 30 seconds at full power.

Brown rice: 1/2 cup rice, 2 cups water, and microwave for 30 minutes at 70% power (or, 1 cup rice, 3 cups water, and microwave for 40 minutes at 50% power).

Basmati rice or jasmine rice: 1/2 cup rice, 1 cup + 1 oz of water, and microwave for 15 minutes at 50% power.

Happy microwaving!


----------



## beckt (Sep 2, 2013)

Very interesting tip - I had some problems with boilover in the past so its good to hear. Generally though, I've been trying to avoid using the microwave as much as possible. My wife invested in a thermomix and she's using it for everything. And I'm not complaining. It actually does a fantastic job cooking rice. But no wonder more than 450 million metric tons of rice was produced in the past two harvesting years: http://www.statista.com/topics/1443/rice/. There's so many ways to cook and enjoy it.


----------



## cutiepie (Oct 5, 2013)

I cooked rice everyday..actually I am asain. I am from thailand we alway eat rice every single meal with other foods..so for the rice we alway stream, old version people they like to wash the rice before cook it but I have learned in culinary school in US. They said do not wash the rice because all of nutients will be gone..but I think it depend on how dirty. But if you buy in gorcery you can just probably cook it..it is cleaned..so the method how to cook the rice eaither stream or mricowave. 1 part of rice and 2 parts of water that's it. For streamer it probably easiest because if it done it will tell you at the botton of the rice cooker pot. For microwave for a bout 5 minutes first to try the doneness and taste to see the texture..also it depending on what kind of rice you cooking with because the texture and cooking time it differences.


----------



## loevan (Oct 17, 2013)

Interesting and useful tips. I'm in the UK and have relatives who live in Asia; when they payed a visit to us, we had the opportunities to taste special dishes including rice, delicious /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Stovetop (British - cooker) rice
1 part rice to 2 parts cold water. A little butter and salt.

Rinsing the rice is optional. However, it is recommended for longer grain rice, such as basmati, to rinse. 

Place rice, water, salt and butter in a sauce pan large enough to contain your water and rice, with about 2 inches of space above the water line to allow boiling.

Bring to boil. Reduce heat to med low and simmer for 20 minutes.

Almost all moisture should be absorbed. Rice should be fluffy.

I never microwave rice. Minute rice to me tastes artificial and does not have the texture I like to go with other foods.

Most of the time I eat rice with other foods and I can cook it while I am making the other dish. This way it is not taking anymore time than the entire meal to make rice, similar to pasta.


----------

